# Phalaenopsis malipoensis



## ORG (Jun 7, 2011)

Here some pictures of _*Phalaenopsis malipoensis*_, a really nice and distinct species from China.
































_Phalaenopsis malipoensis_ is really distinct from _Phal. thailandica_ and also _Phal. gibbosa_.

Here as an example *Phal. thailandica*:











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful lip!


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful pic. I am hoping to flask this later in the year as a friends plants have four pods. Seems easier to grow that some of the smaller species too. 

I think it has a lot of potential for breeding with the yellow lip and longer spike and well spaced blooms

Brett


----------



## Pete (Jun 7, 2011)

excellent


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice shape, and great color on the lip!!!! Jean


----------



## Roth (Jun 8, 2011)

Phalaenopsis malipoensis occurs mixed with some colonies of Paphiopedilum hangianum. It is a litophyte on limestone outcrops, like several others small phals and kingidium species. It is easy to grow in coarse paph mix with lime, no rot, lots of roots, and nice leaves. 

It never occured in China, but the collector supplied heavily a nursery in Malipo. 

It always occurs in the wild mixed with Phalaenopsis lobbii var. vietnamica, which in turn blooms a few week earlier. Sometimes collectors bring back clumps with both species mixed together. No natural hybrid found yet. Both species are easy to tell apart, malipoensis looks like a phal gigantea seedling, a bit silvery leaves, lobbii vietnamica has dark green leaves.

From may until october, the habitat is extremely hot, up to 38-40 degrees celsius. In winter, it is cold. Phal malipoensis can be deciduous.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for that interesting info Xavier!!!! the lip color of yours looks more yellow than on the plant that Olaf is showing!? Jean


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 8, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks for that interesting info Xavier!!!! the lip color of yours looks more yellow than on the plant that Olaf is showing!? Jean



Hi Jean

I think the colour is a bit under exposed in Olaf's pics and little over in Xavier's. The plants I have had, bloomed, sent to a friend in the USA looked intermediate in yellowness to the two pics. Getting true colour in a pick is a PITA at times.

Still, both have nice looking plants. I cant wait to see some hybrids from this species

To be honest Xavier, I take location with a grain of salt these days when it comes to where discoverers claim to have found plants. A new bulbo species was supposed to have been found in Sulewesi recently, yet it seems impossible to grow in similar climactic conditions.

Thanks for the info on teh growing conditions. I thought the plant needed much cooler and kept mine at 25c which it seems to like, but if warmer is ok, thats great.

Brett


----------



## Shiva (Jun 8, 2011)

Another great one! Thanks Olaf.


----------



## Roth (Jun 8, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> To be honest Xavier, I take location with a grain of salt these days when it comes to where discoverers claim to have found plants. A new bulbo species was supposed to have been found in Sulewesi recently, yet it seems impossible to grow in similar climactic conditions.
> 
> Thanks for the info on teh growing conditions. I thought the plant needed much cooler and kept mine at 25c which it seems to like, but if warmer is ok, thats great.
> 
> Brett



Definitely... So far I know about the malipoensis because the minorities in Ba Be are collecting those with hangianum, and they brought me along with two Koreans to see all of that at Christmas day (very long story). But officially it's a chinese species, go figure.

Out of curiosity what bulbo species is that? So far with the bulbos, I can tell you that the suppliers in Indo and Malaysia have no idea about the true origin of their plants, plus they exchange like crazy ( like Au Yong in Kuching who had a thousands gigantifolium some years back...). All the plants go through two Malaysian wholesalers, and two (one and an half) Indo wholesalers before they are sold. I can ask them where they truly got something 

You are right too, the yellow is about half way between Olaf and my pictures. Apparently some plants can have 
6-8 flower spikes at the same time according to the jungle plants dried up spikes.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm loving that thailandica...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

They are both so sweet!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

I like them both, especially thailandica.... Now I must get them... ... oh, my...!


----------

